# Artsy-Fartsy Guitar Pictures Showdown



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I know you take them, even if you don't want to admit it. Let's see them! Whoever posts the best artsy-fartsy photo will be rewarded with the knowledge that their picture is indeed the most artsy-fartsy of all GC. 

Begin! 

View attachment 3550


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

how about a fan-fretted 3 string cigar box guitar

View attachment 3551


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

cbg1 said:


> how about a fan-fretted 3 string cigar box guitar
> 
> View attachment 3551


Needs more photo filters and/or weird angle shots to qualify as "artistic". 
Neat guitar though.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll play.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

I'll give a shot
View attachment 3556


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's a pic of m concert classical guitar. Built for me in Germany in 2002 by Achim-Peter Gropius. 

The pic was taken using my first digital camera, a 1 megapixel Sony (that cost me $500 refurbished!). 

I took a bunch of pictures when it arrived and this one always stood out to me as being 'artsy' somehow.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

oh. ok.

View attachment 3557






dmc69 said:


> Needs more photo filters and/or weird angle shots to qualify as "artistic".
> Neat guitar though.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I kind of do this for a living (photography that is!!). I have quite a few prints adorning my music-room walls.......here's a fairly recent one from the spring.

View attachment 3558


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

rock pose #42


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> rock pose #42


dude, if you dont win, this contest was fixed.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

EVH Headstock- Back








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

cbg1 said:


> oh. ok.
> 
> View attachment 3557


LOL. My inner hipster just gave you props.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> dude, if you dont win, this contest was fixed.


Yeah, I'd say.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's one . There's no Gumby however .

G][/IMG]


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Great photos, guys!


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maxer said:


>


Is that a Matsumoku guitar (Vantage)? Reminds me of my Vantage VS-695.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Clean Channel said:


> The pic was taken using my first digital camera, a 1 megapixel Sony (that cost me $500 refurbished!).


If the equipment used to take the picture is vintage, you can bet your ass it's considered artsy. Brownie points if you can take a Polaroid pic, then take a pic of the pic with your old school 1MP camera. That's like 2 natural photo filters.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> Is that a Matsumoku guitar (Vantage)? Reminds me of my Vantage VS-695.


It is! It's that exact model. I also have a VP-795. Two of my favourite players.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's my effort!








[/IMG]

-Mikey


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Or this one:








[/IMG]

-Mikey


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Long Dash!!
View attachment 3568


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maxer said:


> It is! It's that exact model. I also have a VP-795. Two of my favourite players.


They're excellent players. I own a VP-700 in addition to a VS-695.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

This is my old Rick 360. It's been hipster'd to the max, but I like it; it served as my desktop background for a while. 

View attachment 3569


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Maxer said:


> It is! It's that exact model. I also have a VP-795. Two of my favourite players.


Ah! I had a Vantage.
I could never remember the name.
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

And my contribution.

View attachment 3570


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll throw in a couple
View attachment 3571

View attachment 3572

View attachment 3573

View attachment 3574


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's my number one, ES339.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

6L6 ParTy
View attachment 3576


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

fredyfreeloader said:


> View attachment 3571


-6 points for the foot.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

I also vote Gumby for the win!
Here's old faithful...
View attachment 3578


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Would this be considered "artsy"?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*VERY "artsy"* IMHO ...Did you take the pic? ...or is that you playing the guitar?

...just curious.

Cheers

Dave



Brennan said:


> Would this be considered "artsy"?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, it's going to be hard to compete with Gumby but here are two shots I took that could probably qualify as being somewhat "arty".

This first one is my Dillion "Rosie" Tele.





The next one was actually my first attempt to consciously try to do an "arty" type photo. It's a shot of my Tokai Springysound.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Do pictures of artsy-fartsy guitars count?


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some cool shots here...
Here's another one (or four in one)


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

A couple more just for the halibut
View attachment 3580

View attachment 3581

View attachment 3582

View attachment 3583


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

greco said:


> *VERY "artsy"* IMHO ...Did you take the pic? ...or is that you playing the guitar?
> 
> ...just curious.
> 
> ...


I'm playing, I honestly can't remember who took the picture. It was about 3 or 4 years ago at the Rainbow in Ottawa.



Sneaky said:


> Do pictures of artsy-fartsy guitars count?


Awesome! I've always loved the Crash strats, I'd love to get one some day.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Brennan. 

There are some great pics in this thread !! Very skilled and creative camera work.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

greco said:


> There are some great pics in this thread !! Very skilled and creative camera work.


Yeah, no kidding. This thread exploded a lot quicker than I thought it would. Thanks for the eye candy guys!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's an old one I took a few years ago.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

how 'bout a picture of a picture ?

View attachment 3584


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

cbg1 said:


> how 'bout a picture of a picture ?


You needs a stand ......:30171373: of pics


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I can 1 up all of y'all. A picture of a picture of a picture of a picture of a picture. 

View attachment 3585


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

It's like guitar Inception. My brain hurts, pass the Scotch!


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Guitar and photography are two of my favourite hobbies, I try and combine both as often as possible.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some really nice shots here


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am planning on using many of these impressive pics (in rotation) as my desktop background. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Goldtop is really nice.



Strung_Out said:


>


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

dmc69 said:


> I can 1 up all of y'all. A picture of a picture of a picture of a picture of a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3585


excellent....


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's one I took of my P-bass


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Some really nice shots here


completely agree AND i didnt know we had so many artsy fartsy folks around here.

G.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey Strung Out, that is true guitar porn, the gold top gettin' it on with the burst. 
I'm calling dibs on the puppies.
Nice pics.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Strung_Out said:


>




I would have to title this one "My Wet Dream"!!!! Goodness that a nice pair to be staring at. Scary thing is, I think my wife would prefer I was looking at another "pair" that wouldn't cost as much! LOL


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Strung_Out said:


> Guitar and photography are two of my favourite hobbies, I try and combine both as often as possible.


And it shows. Those are some really nice pics. I don't know if you used filters and all that whatnot, but they look really natural. I hate the flood of Instagram'd pics on the internet nowadays and I created this thread in part as a satire to that trend. 
Thanks for your guitar porn.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

I always liked this one:


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are some oldies:


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Photograhy credit goes to Alex Sorokin (a friend and bandmate).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This thread is giving me GAS...especially for an LP, just as I finally thought I was past my (repeating) LP GAS a few months ago....LOL.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh well then 




greco said:


> This thread is giving me GAS...especially for an LP, just as I finally thought I was past my (repeating) LP GAS a few months ago....LOL.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

You said it! Especially Swervins post with the R4. 




greco said:


> This thread is giving me GAS...especially for an LP, just as I finally thought I was past my (repeating) LP GAS a few months ago....LOL.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sadist !! (j/k)

Beautiful top !

Cheers

Dave



davetcan said:


> Oh well then


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

greco said:


> This thread is giving me GAS...especially for an LP, just as I finally thought I was past my (repeating) LP GAS a few months ago....LOL.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Sorry Dave. I didn't know how sensitive you'd be to LP's. How bout some Tele shots then?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am now sensing a conspiracy!

Cheers

Dave 



Swervin55 said:


> Sorry Dave. I didn't know how sensitive you'd be to LP's. How bout some Tele shots then?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll just let my avatar speak for itself.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

I just put this board together, so I thought I would try to get my artsy hat on and take a pic! Of course my camera of choice is attached to my phone! Lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rain light face blast*


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

This thread has become porn. Just sayin'.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

greco said:


> I am planning on using many of these impressive pics (in rotation) as my desktop background.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


If you want higher res versions of my shots for desktop purposes they're available on my flickr page:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628971144263/



GUInessTARS said:


> Hey Strung Out, that is true guitar porn, the gold top gettin' it on with the burst.
> I'm calling dibs on the puppies.
> Nice pics.


Thanks! Personally, I'm hoping the offspring comes out as a LP junior...



Cartcanuck said:


> I would have to title this one "My Wet Dream"!!!! Goodness that a nice pair to be staring at. Scary thing is, I think my wife would prefer I was looking at another "pair" that wouldn't cost as much! LOL


I know what you mean, the gold top was my guitar purchase for this year and I've spent far too much time just staring at it with my standard. They really make a lovely pair and compliment each other perfectly. 

I love your marco photos as well, Cart. What sort of equipment are you using for them?



dmc69 said:


> And it shows. Those are some really nice pics. I don't know if you used filters and all that whatnot, but they look really natural. I hate the flood of Instagram'd pics on the internet nowadays and I created this thread in part as a satire to that trend.
> Thanks for your guitar porn.


Thank you, DMC. No filters are used for those photos, just natural light and a reflector to fill in where needed. 

I actually recently started getting into instagram and love it for simple use for capturing some ideas for travel, but I agree that it's far over done these days. These days I've actually been working a lot on trying to get the quality of old film photos out of my digital. I just find that too many photos now are over done with either filters or HDR processing and it really takes away from what used to make photography great.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Strung_Out said:


> I love your marco photos as well, Cart. What sort of equipment are you using for them?


Thanks! I shot these on a Nikon D300 using an AF micro-Nikkor 60mm f2.8 lens in my home studio (2x Profoto 300 heads, 1 through a softbox and 1 reflecting off an umbrella, and a white reflector moved around for various shots to fill in some shadows).

I put very little post production into these as can be seen by all the dust on the guitars......next time I take more time and use a lot more compressed air to clean them off before shooting. But I only had the Strat for a short time and the Epi Chet Atkins for a day. 

Like you, I don't like to overdo the post production. While Photoshop can often be used to "fix ugly", it can also be used to "make ugly". I like to make my tone and colour corrections, fix a few flaws and leave the pictures be as they are. I try to do as many "effects" in camera (for narrow depth of field for example.....I see too many people blurring backgrounds artificially instead of letting a good lens do it and get the nice natural bokeh). 

A macro lens is wonderful way to look at a guitar (or almost anything for that matter!). You get a whole new appreciation for lines, shapes, craftsmanship, etc. Guitars are fascinating things to play, and just as fascinating to take pictures of. Sadly, I'm better at taking pictures of them than playing them right now! LOL


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I tend to employ the Claude Monet approach to photography, in that many of my shots are blurry and out of focus, more a state of being than a finite moment in time. Let your eyes relax and look _through _the image.......


or in more simple terms, I suck


hard


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Some stunning shots! As someone already noted, this thread has become porn - pure and simple.

I'm amazed how many are guitarists and photographers - must be the creative side matching each discipline so well.

Neil


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Milkman said:


> I tend to employ the Claude Monet approach to photography, in that many of my shots are blurry and out of focus, more a state of being than a finite moment in time. Let your eyes relax and look _through _the image.......
> 
> 
> or in more simple terms, I suck
> ...


I used a similar description when a friend of a friend asked about my guitar playing. I said something like "I'm eclectic. I don't like to play songs exactly how they were recorded, I like to put my own twist on them (i.e. I can't play them). I like to be creative and see what sounds I can get out of my guitar that are new or unique (i.e. noise). I really enjoy it (.....but I suck)"


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

So I've thought about who should be crowned the most artsy-fartsy of us all. 

Delivering the verdict, while doing Rock Pose #42:


















You're all winners! Every one of you! You've all freed your inner artist in this thread and you've let it soar to unimaginable heights, whereby the only ceiling for you now would be the clear and thick polyurethane ceiling known as toan! That's a victory for all of us. YAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that entered and posted pics. 

This was a great thread !!....Thanks to dmc69 for starting it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

greco said:


> Thanks to everyone that entered and posted pics.
> 
> This was a great thread !!....Thanks to dmc69 for starting it.
> 
> ...


I agree with Greco, thanks for starting this thread and thanks to all of the forum members for posting their fantastic photos.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

A bit late to this party, but here's some Heritage goodness.....


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Some acoustics...



IMG


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

greco said:


> Thanks to everyone that entered and posted pics.
> 
> This was a great thread !!....Thanks to dmc69 for starting it.
> 
> ...


Hey, no problem. I enjoyed seeing all the pics too, and thanks to all participants.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm late to the party as well but here's my submission..


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

..........


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Stringtown (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

mmmm cocobolo and celluloid...

View attachment 3767


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

These are pretty artsy. Taken by a local Ottawa photographer for my band a couple of years ago.
It shames me to admit I can't remember his name.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

L4CES! Nice!!



fredyfreeloader said:


> I'll throw in a couple
> View attachment 3571
> 
> View attachment 3572
> ...


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

View attachment 3771
View attachment 3772


I play along. here are a couple of pics I took of Jesse Cooke's bass player.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Finally worked out hoe to Instagram to here!
View attachment 3815


----------

